# "richtige" PvP Skillung für den Schattenkrieger



## Christkind666 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auf Egrimm einen Schattenkrieger und hab auch das Gefühl nichts down zu bekommen. Bin auf Stufe 22 und habe meine Punkte im Fernkampfbaum, dort habe ich den AE Feuerpfeil geskillt und den Glaspfeil.

Dachte mir das ich vielleicht total sinnlos fürs PvP geskillt habe. Vielleicht macht ja Geplänkel vielmehr Sinn!?

Den Fernkampfbaum habe ich gewählt, da ich in WOW einen Jäger spiele der auf Treffsicherheit geskillt ist, der auch echt netten Schaden mit seinem S2 Equip raushaut, das aber nur am Rande, würde mich über einige PvP-Skillungs-Tips zum Schattenkrieger freuen.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Stancer (9. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt keine Roxxor skillung wenn du das fragst.

Die Pfade dienen dazu den Charakter DEINER Spielweise anzupassen und nicht wie in WoW umgekehrt (man skillt etwas und spielt dann so)

Wenn du immer auf max. Distanz bleibst ---> Scout
Bist du näher dran ---> Geplänkel

Wobei ich dir sage, dass der SW ein recht komplex zu spielender Char ist. Sich nur auf einen Pfad zu fixieren ist nicht gut bei der Klasse.

Wie gesagt : Entscheide anhand deiner Spielweise in welchen Pfad du skillst. Jeder Skill ist sinnvoll fürs RvR, denn die Klassen wurden alle fürs RvR designed


----------



## Christkind666 (9. Oktober 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Roxxor skillung wenn du das fragst.
> 
> Die Pfade dienen dazu den Charakter DEINER Spielweise anzupassen und nicht wie in WoW umgekehrt (man skillt etwas und spielt dann so)
> 
> ...



Na das hört sich doch gut an, bn wohl doch noch etwas zu sehr wow geschädigt, hat sowas im Kopf, das ich eher eine PvE skillung im PvP nutze, die somit nutzlos ist.
Nein ich stehe meist hinten und erfreue mich meiner AE Pfeile, dem Nahkampf versuche ich aus dem weg zu gehen, dank soweit für die Infos


----------



## Sethek (9. Oktober 2008)

Christkind666 schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an, bn wohl doch noch etwas zu sehr wow geschädigt, hat sowas im Kopf, das ich eher eine PvE skillung im PvP nutze, die somit nutzlos ist.
> Nein ich stehe meist hinten und erfreue mich meiner AE Pfeile, dem Nahkampf versuche ich aus dem weg zu gehen, dank soweit für die Infos


Fernkampf macht mehr kontinuierlichen Schaden und hat ein besseres AP/Schadens-Verhältnis in der Regel, Nahkampf hat substantiell mehr burst. Lös Dich am besten schnell vom WoW-Jäger - der hat noch eher Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Squiggie, Schattenkrieger ähnelt ihm nur soweit, daß man eine Fernkampfwaffe dabei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haudraufwienix (10. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Christian,

eines vorweg: der SW ist kein Jäger im Sinne von World of Warcraft.

Zwar hast du einen Talentbaum, der euf reinen Fernkampf ausgelegt ist, aber das Potential des SW liegt in der geschickten Variation des Kampfes nah und fern.
Echten Burst Dmg kannst du besipielsweise im Nahkampf machen, vor allem, wen du hinter dem Ziel stehts.

Insgesamt ist alles nicht so eindimensional nach demo Motto, Baum 1 Fernkampf, Baum 2 Melee usw.
Die Kombination macht es!

Vor allem ist es wichtig, welche Taktiken du zu deine Skillungen dazuwählst. Auch gerade der geschickte Einsatz von Moral 2 entscheidet über die Effekitität deiner Skillung.

Hier mal eine Skillung mit Betonung auf Distanz (wobei du, um das volle Potenzial auszuschöpfen, nie um die Nähe zum Gegner herumkommst). Alle Skillungen Rang 40 ohne Reown 80:
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=18#11:...648:649:650:651

Max DMG Mittel und Kurzstrecke inkl. Melee
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=18#0:0...648:649:650:651

Maximum Burst Melee + Skirmish Prep:
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=18#0:0...652:649:650:651

Entprechend musst du natürlich deine Reown Talente anpassen. Das bedeutet für Betonuung auf Fernkampg mehr Ballistik, ansinsten auch immer Weapon skill oder eben Stärke und Innitiative.
Toughness für Melee Spezialisierung.

Viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## batz0r (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Jeder muss den SW auf seine Weise interpretieren. 
Persönlich kann ich mich einfach nicht aus dem wütenden roten Mob raushalten und wäre doch besser Tank geworden. Folglich skille ich zunächst Assault und stecke verbleibende Punkte in den Späher.
Ein SW ist gerade im RvR sehr von Heilern abhängig. Gleichzeitig aber auch deren bester Freund. Ich schau immer, daß ich mir einen Heiler aussuche, den ich beschütze und der meine WAAAGH-halsigen Vorstöße unterstützt. Immer sollte der SW auch ein Auge auf die Karriere seiner Feinde haben. Weil mich nach endlos vielen Schlachten noch nie ein Magus getötet hat und ich gute Erfahrungen im Angriff auf diese Klasse gemacht hab, ist der Scheibendoktor immer meine erste Wahl. Einen RIESIGEN Bogen mache ich um die Dunkelelf-Zauberin. Ich falle schon um, wenn mich eine solche nur schief ankuckt.
Zudem ist auch die Hexenkriegerin ein furchtbarer Angstgegner. Dagegen können sämtliche Grünhäute, sowie Magus und Zelot bedenkenlos attackiert werden.

Wenn der SW genug Vorbereitungszeit hat, d.h. alle Kurzzeitbuffs verfügbar und aktiviert hat, dann gibts die großen und kapitalen Schläge. Ansonsten eben Stoffies jagen, Heiler schützen und Debuffen.

Eine sehr angenehme Karriere, die im Nahkampf viel Agilität erfordert und im Fernkampf eben so mitläuft.


----------



## Garwin (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Skillung schrott.


----------



## MacFiddich (13. November 2008)

Garwin schrieb:


> Ich finde die Skillung schrott.



wahnsinns aussage....

was ist darab schrott? was würdest du besser machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wäre wenigstens konstruktive kritik (gewesen)


----------



## crazyb00n (13. November 2008)

Ich nutze diese Skillung:
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=18#15:...8:9138:650:9142

Für mich die perfekte Skillung für den Späher. Aus dem Pfad des Plänkers habe ich noch zusätzlich den DoT genommen.
Die Taktiken sind auch sehr gut, die Gegner können weniger ausweichen, der Feuerpfeil macht noch mehr Schaden über Zeit und die Aktionspunkte gehen so deutlich langsamer zu neige. Noch dazu gibts wie gewohnt die 160 extra Ballistik.

Bei den Abilities habe ich mich auch auf DMG spezialisiert, am meisten nutze ich Moral2 im PVP, die 1200dmg an 11 Zielen (oderso) im Umkreis hauen schon mächtig rein.

Wenn es eine große Gruppenansammlung gibt hau ich auch den Feuerpfeil und Glaspfeil AE DoT raus.

Der Eiternde Pfeil wird meist auf fliehende Ziele mit wenig Gesundheit eingesetzt oder auch auf Caster die noch nicht Zaubern können, aber ich durch die Späher Haltung schon dran komme.


Ich brauche keinen Gefiederten Pfeil der mehrere ziele trifft, das machen die meisten nur damit sie insgesamt mehr dmg raus hauen. Der ist aber so schwach, das man nicht wirklich viele Gegner umhauen kann.


----------



## Ascían (14. November 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen Gefiederten Pfeil der mehrere ziele trifft, das machen die meisten nur damit sie insgesamt mehr dmg raus hauen. Der ist aber so schwach, das man nicht wirklich viele Gegner umhauen kann.



Mit der entsprechenden Taktikaufstellung kann man durchaus 500-600 Crits an stoffies machen, und das jede Sekunde. Mit Morale 2 + Vengeance gibts auch netten Burst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazyb00n (15. November 2008)

Aber ich müsste auch ziemlich nah ans Ziel dran, das ist mir doch etwas zu gefährlich da ich nicht viel Leben besitze. Durch die DoT's macht man aber auch ne menge Schaden, den rest erledigt man dann mit dem normalen Schuss.


----------



## Wutan (18. November 2008)

das hier ist meine skillung und die geht ganz gut ab einziger nachteil ist das man hinten ziemlich gute heiler stehen haben muss

RR40 skillung


ich eröffne einen kampf immer mit Breitkopf Pfeil und dann Schattenstachel hinterher für heal debuff dann einfach mit Spiral finishen oder mit Lileaths in die masse rein dabei solte aber immer die moral 2 laufen damit Lileaths auch schnell viel schaden macht und man selbst nicht im root stehen bleibt

die punkte aus der nahkampf haltung kann man auch in späher packen fürn bissle mehr range dmg


----------



## offlinemodus (20. November 2008)

IMHO, es gibt keine non plus ultra PVP Skillung, es gibt nur eine Skillung, nämlich die deinem Spielstyle am besten passt.

Ich selbst habe Späher Skillung gewählt (plus Schattenstachel aus dem Plänkler Tree) und komme sehr gut klar in PVP.


----------



## Gesaa (25. November 2008)

Ich nutz eine ähnliche Skirm/Assault Skillung wie die von Haudrauf und wenig Schaden ist was anderes :>
Selbst mit so machner Glasskanone (Firemage) steht nur knapp vor mir, aber je nach dem wo ich Spiele, denn bei RvR bin ich nicht selten zum Schutz der Healer da (CC und Niederringen)


----------



## Necforce (1. Dezember 2008)

mit der richtigen SPIELWEISE kann der SW durchaus übel werden, ich finde das hauptproblem des SW ist es ihn richtig spielen zu können.

anfangs hatte ich meine probleme damit aber mit ein bisschen übung geht da einiges ^.^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazyb00n (2. Dezember 2008)

Immer diese Gesamtschaden... ^^
Naja mit 19 ist das aber ganz okay. Aber dagegen sagt ja keiner was. Wenn du dauerhaft nur AE-Dots, den AE Gefiederten Pfeil und AE-Moral raus haust kommst auch schon mal auf 250k dmg oderso, aber die meisten kills werden  dennoch die Caster absahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

